# Cure?



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Is fresh water aquarium salt the best thing to use to cure 3 red bellies with fungus on their mouths?


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Raise the water temperature. Several different courses of action can be taken including a 30 minute bath in 1 ppm potassium permanganate (10 Mg/L); the addition of Malachite green; or the addition Nifurpirinol.

Frequent partial water changes are important.

GL


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't use medicines unless you are 100% certain they are suitable for piranha's!!!
If I remember correctly, Malachite Green is harmful to piranha's...

I'd stick with the regular raised water temperature and 1 tblspoon of salt per 5-10 gallons method. Also, do frequent small water changes (about 10-15%), because fungus/rot is often caused by deteriorated water conditions - more often these measures are sufficient...


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Don't use medicines unless you are 100% certain they are suitable for piranha's!!!
> If I remember correctly, Malachite Green is harmful to piranha's...
> 
> I'd stick with the regular raised water temperature and 1 tblspoon of salt per 5-10 gallons method. Also, do frequent small water changes (about 10-15%), because fungus/rot is often caused by deteriorated water conditions - more often these measures are sufficient...


 I put 10 tsps of melafix per 10 gallons in the tank. I know I shouldn't of but my fish place has no Aquarium salt.Piranhas are very senstitive to meds I hear, but of course the lfs told me it would be ok, so I was gullable. I am going to call to see if they have any Aq Salt, maybe my mom can pick some up for me.

Thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

KingKong said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use medicines unless you are 100% certain they are suitable for piranha's!!!
> ...


 Good luck with your treatment: I think melafix is quite suitable for piranha's, but I'd use half the recommended dose, just to be on the safe side...

Besides that, don't bother with expensive Aquarium salt - ordinary table salt does the trick as well...


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Malachite Green is definitly harmful to P's. DO NOT USE IT!


----------

